# NOT-HALT Verbindung von verketteten Anlagen



## blackknights (21 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte mal etwas Input bzw. Erfahrungen von euch zu folgendem Problem.

Wir betreiben verkette Anlagen. Jede hat für sich selbst einen eigenen NOT-HALT Kreis der aber nur auf die spezifische Anlage wirkt. Lediglich die I/O Signale und Freigaben werden zur vor/nachfolgenden Maschine abgeschaltet. 
Schnittstellensignale sind physikalische E/A´s  im Hartingstecker 

Nun steht der Wunsch im Raum, den NOT-HALT aber durchgängig an alle verbundenen Maschinen zu senden und zu realisieren.

Maschinen sind meist Montagemaschine oder dergleichen. Also Zuführgeräte, an einer Montagemaschine, danachne zweite Montage oder Prägemaschine, und nachfolgend noch ein oder zwei weitere Maschinen zur Fertigstellung des Produkts.
Sie stehen direkt aneinandergereiht und die Übergaben sind teils durch Förderbänder als auch Pick and Place Einheiten. Einzelne Maschinen sind max 2x2m und in Summe etwa ne 10m lange Anlage die aus 3 bis 10 Modulen bestehen kann.

Problem ist auch, das die Anlagen sehr gerne, und sehr oft geteilt und in anderer Konstellation wieder zusammengeschoben werden. Oder mit anderen Maschinen ausgetauscht.

Eine übergeordnete Steuerung des ganzen gibt es nicht, sonst wäre es ja ein leichtes mit dem NOT-HALT;-) Jede ist für sich eigenständig und interessiert sich wenn überhaupt dann nur die direkt davor oder direkt nachfolgende Maschine

Meine Frage nun an euch:

- Wie verschalte ich das ganze anständig?
- Gibt es ne Norm oder dergleichen wie sowas aussehen soll?

Bitte nur konstruktive Kommentare, Hilfen, Fragen !!

Danke schonmal


----------



## maxder2te (21 April 2017)

Wir lösen diese Problematik i.d.R. mit einer 4-Relais-Lösung (wobei die "Relais" jeweils Sicherheitsrelais sind):

Not-Halt-Generierung:
1. Maschineninterner Not-Halt auf Relais A, Relais A ist selbstquittierend
2. Not-Halt von vorhergehendem Modul auf Relais B, Relais B ist selbstquittierend
3. Not-Halt von nachfolgendem Modul auf Relais C, Relais C ist selbstquittierend
4. Schließerkontakte von Relais A, B, C in Serie auf Relais D, Relais D ist quittierpflichtig.

Relais D, ist nun jenes, welches innerhalb des aktuellen Moduls die sicheren Potentiale schaltet.

Signalweitergabe:
5. Schließerkontakte von Relais A und B in Serie sind Signal "Not-Halt an nachfolgende Maschine"
6. Schließerkontakte von Relais A und C in Serie sind Signal "Not-Halt an vorhergehende Maschine"

Dieses Schema wird an allen Maschinen verbaut. Es führt dazu, dass das Drücken des Not-Halt an einem Modul die ganze Linie lahmlegt. Zieht man den Not-Halt Taster, kann jedes Modul individuell quittiert werden, ohne Einschaltreihenfolge.
Das ganze lässt sich mit Sicherheitssteuerungen sinngemäß ebenfalls realisieren. Einfach ist es, wenn (wie z.B. beim PnozMulti) Relais-Ausgänge zur Verfügung stehen. Bei S7-F wird das ganze eher aufwändig.
Steht ein Modul am Anfang oder am Ende der Linie, wird das Signal "von vorhergehender" oder "von nachfolgender" sinngemäß gebrückt.

Die längste Linie, die wir so realisiert haben, besitzt 9 oder 10 Steuerungen. Da die Maschinen mechanisch dermaßen abgesichert sind, dass die einkanalige Ausführung der Not-Halt zulässig ist, reichen für die ganze Aktion jeweils 3 (B, C) bzw. 4 (A) Kontakte bei den Relais, wobei für die Meldung zur PLC der meist vorhandenen nichtsichere Transitor-Ausgang am Relais ausreicht.

Bei Fragen einfach melden.

lg


----------



## blackknights (21 April 2017)

ja so in etwa war meine Überlegung auch..
Q = NOT_HALT Taster
S = Entsichern Taster zum Wiederanlauf
K = Sicherheitsrelais der Maschine oder normaler Hilfsschütz für die Weiterleitung
Allerdings brauche ich hier mindestens eine Maschine die alle Kontakte vereint und abfrägt.


----------



## maxder2te (21 April 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass jeder Not-Halt Taster in dem Schema einen eigenen Entsicherungstaster besitzt?


----------



## maxder2te (21 April 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> Allerdings brauche ich hier mindestens eine Maschine die alle Kontakte vereint und abfrägt.


Die von mir beschriebene Lösung braucht das nicht, womit auch der Mehraufwand einfach zu rechtfertigen war.


----------



## blackknights (21 April 2017)

Hi Max, 

ja siehst das richtig, da jede für sich ja eigenständig läuft, daher eine eigene Quittiertaste, eigene Steuerung, eigenen NOT-HALT Kreis, etc... Eben komplett eingenständig
Ja der Mehraufwand.. naja aus einem S-Relais plötzlich 4 machen ist schon ne Hausnummer, setzen zwar mittlerweile S-SCPU ein, aber es geht um die Überabreitung der kompletten Produktionsstätten..
Das bedeutet etwa 150-200 einzelne Maschine auf 3 Kontinenten!!
Da ist es doch ein Invest..

Darum ja die Frage nach einer Norm, Richtlinie, etc.. zum untermauern der Sache und rechtfertigen des Aufwandes/Kosten


----------



## Safety (21 April 2017)

Hallo, zu den Normen:
DIN EN ISO 13850:2016 (neu Beschreibung von Wirkungsbereichen für Not-Halt!)
DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2
DIN EN ISO 11161 (Beschreibung von Wirkungsbereichen für Not-Halt!)
Im Anhang eine Zeichnung wie es mit Relais gemacht werden kann. Das Ganze kann auch so aufgebaut werden das man nicht jedes Mal jeden Taster zur manuellen Rückstellung betätigen muss. Geht natürlich auch mit einer schon vorhandenen Sicherheitssteuerung (einfacher).
Was aber auch oft zu Problemen führt ist, dass man einen Teilbereich der Anlage abschalten will und der andere weiterlaufen soll, dann muss man die Schnittstelle entsprechend aufbauen, eventuell abgriff vor der Netztrenneinrichtung.
Meinung: Meist macht eine Übergeordnete Sicherheitssteuerung am meisten Sinn
Anhang anzeigen PNOZ X10.1_3 Anlagen_VERKETTUNG.pdf


----------



## blackknights (21 April 2017)

Hallo Safety,

danke für die NOrmen, jedoch ist dort zwar schon theoretisch beschrieben wie es sein sollte, je nach Aufassung, Tagesform, Koffeinlevel etc...
Aber keine genauen Beispiele, vorgehensweisen etc.. 
Sind eben doch "nur" Normen ;-(
Das pdf von dir ist ja in etwa wie meine schematische Darstellung, nur detaillierter und schöner ;-)

Ja das mit den Teilabschalten ist eben das, was ich auch befürchte...
Auch ist es eigentlich NICHT notwendig die komplette Linie abzuschalten, es reicht die betreffende Maschine inkl. vor und nachfolgende (je nach Aufbau und mechanischen Schnittstellen natürlich)

Naja noch weigern sich die entsprechenden Herren eine Stellungnahme zu geben, bzw. an einer Besprechung daran teilzunehmen um solche Punkte zu diskutieren.
Verantwortung ist eben etwas, was keiner haben will.


----------



## Safety (21 April 2017)

Hallo, so wie ich Deine letzte Frage verstanden habe geht es um schon vorhandene Anlagen!?
Hierzu kann ich Dir nur was zu Anlagen in Deutschland schreiben.
Es gilt das Arbeitsschutzgesetz und die BetrSichV Abschnitt §8 (6)
*(6) Kraftbetriebene Arbeitsmittel müssen mit einer schnell erreichbaren und auffällig gekennzeichneten Notbefehlseinrichtung zum sicheren Stillsetzen des gesamten Arbeitsmittels ausgerüstet sein, mit der Gefahr bringende Bewegungen oder Prozesse ohne zusätzliche Gefährdungen unverzüglich stillgesetzt werden können. Auf eine Notbefehlseinrichtung kann verzichtet werden, wenn sie die Gefährdung nicht mindern würde; in diesem Fall ist die Sicherheit auf andere Weise zu gewährleisten. Vom jeweiligen Bedienungsort des Arbeitsmittels aus muss feststellbar sein, ob sich Personen oder Hindernisse im Gefahrenbereich befinden, oder dem Ingangsetzen muss ein automatisch ansprechendes Sicherheitssystem vorgeschaltet sein, das das Ingangsetzen verhindert, solange sich Beschäftigte im Gefahrenbereich aufhalten. Ist dies nicht möglich, müssen ausreichende Möglichkeiten zur Verständigung und Warnung vor dem Ingangsetzen vorhanden sein. Soweit erforderlich, muss das Ingangsetzen sicher verhindert werden können, oder die Beschäftigten müssen sich Gefährdungen durch das in Gang gesetzte Arbeitsmittel rechtzeitig entziehen können.*
Bei Bestandsanlagen müsst Ihr hierzu eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung erstellen und sehen inwieweit der Stand der Technik abweicht von dem was die Anlage hergibt.
Stand der Technik für Neuanlagen MRL 2006/42/EG Anhang I 1.2.4.3, 1.2.4.4 und die von mir genannten Normen
Zu den Normen, das Thema Wirkungsbereich von Not-Halt hat schon viele Menschen lange beschäftigt da es hier sehr viele Varianten gibt, aber die von Dir beschriebene Vorgehensweise Vor- und Nachgeschaltete Einheit wird oft realisiert. Das kann nicht im Detail in einer Norm stehen.
Dann viel Glück für Deine Besprechung, ich kenne das.


----------



## weißnix_ (21 April 2017)

da ich tlw. vor der gleichen Problematik stehe:
Ich habe derzeit solche Verkettungen ber ABB's Pluto serie in zwei Anlagen realisiert. Die lassen sich mit überschaubarem Aufwand übergeordnet zu den lokalen Steuerungen einbauen und kommunizieren via CAN miteinander (also kleiner Verdrahtungsaufwand Linienweit).
darüber ist dann auch die oft komplexe Zonenzuordnung für Abschaltung und Reset lösbar.


----------



## Safety (21 April 2017)

Hallo, da ich in meinem Berufsleben auch schon für Jokab Safety tätig war kann ich die einfache Vernetzung der Pluto bestätigten, eine übergeordnete Sicherheitssteuerung mit entsprehenden Schnittstellen macht es aber auch einfach.


----------



## blackknights (28 April 2017)

danke safety für deine Antworten, ich warte leider immernoch auf einen Besprechungstermin mit der GL.
Bis dahin ist dieses Thema in der Schwebe und wird behandelt als wäre nix gewesen ;-)

Ich poste wieder sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe.

@ Safety: Vielleicht könnten wir uns auch ab und an per Mail direkt austasuchen, telefonieren etc.. Hab Dir mal meine Vcard via PN geschickt..


----------

